#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
  *
                            .* 
*  :      ɡ               .**                   ǡ           .*** *         ޡ                 .**    ա       ɡ       ߡ     .         ǡ    !**               !! !       ǔ            .**    :** Ʌ.. 2.00$.**  ޅ 9998.00$. .**  ߿**           ǡ          ޡ   ɡ       ݡ            .**           ɡ   "  ": "      ɡ     ".**       ɡ            ߿         ޡ      ޿.*** *        ȡ     ""      .    : "        ȡ         ".**   :       ȡ              ɡ   * *      !!**                    ѡ    * *          ѡ  * *                   ..**   :          ǡ     !!**         ǡ       Ǻ          ɡ             ǡ        á                        ǡ       á           .*** *      ɡ       ɡ      ȡ  ʡ            ء             ѡ                 .**     :      ϡ      ͡     .**      ɡ  ɡ  ɡ                                                                   ɡ          .*** *   : "                ޡ           !!        !                ߡ    ɡ       ɡ                 ɡ            "!!**                 ȡ  : "                           " (: 216).**         ǿ                  ɿ*



See More:

----------


## asma farag

Wise words

----------

